# Kayak bassin



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

These are a couple of my best largemouth bass taken while fishing from my kayak.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

hnt4food said:


> These are a couple of my best largemouth bass taken while fishing from my kayak.


Sweet
Is that an ultimate tandem with the photographer in the front seat?


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

Chromedoggy said:


> Sweet
> Is that an ultimate tandem with the photographer in the front seat?


That is exactly right. Usually I fish alone in my tandem and do all the video and photography myself, but it just happened that on both those occasions I had a second angler with me. Not a better fishing and hunting kayak on the market in my opinion.


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

nice fish!


----------

